# Utah map of Water catchments/Guzzlers?



## targyros42 (May 13, 2019)

does anyone sell a map that show the G&F catchments and guzzlers? 

Thx!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I highly doubt it. 

Plus once a lot of them are installed after a couple of years they are not maintained and just turn into pieces of junk out in the wilds.


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

DWR has a map that shows the area and the concentration of guzzlers in that area on their Website, here is the link, https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/upland/guzzlermap.pdf


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There used to be a "book" that had all the GPS locations listed. It was a very closely held secret and few really had access to it. Most did not even know it existed. A family member used to work closely with the DWR upland game people and had access to it. This was a few years back and I don't even know if the book still exist...probably does but may not be up to date. The records may be stored on someone's laptop or maybe the book(loose leaf binder) but I promise you the public does not have walk-in access to it. 
It was noticed that much damage occurred around the guzzlers and wildlife disturbed by hunters when a guzzlers was found by the general public so they tried to keep the actual locations secret. Chukar hunters that knew the locations of some guzzlers always considered them as private info and seldom would share the locations with other hunters. I still have many locations on my old Garmin GPS, but as Critter mentioned, a lot of these old guzzlers have fallen into disrepair or have been swallowed up by mother nature all together.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

And to think that this info is public info in Arizona and easily accessed via the internet.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> There used to be a "book" that had all the GPS locations listed. It was a very closely held secret and few really had access to it. Most did not even know it existed. A family member used to work closely with the DWR upland game people and had access to it. This was a few years back and I don't even know if the book still exist...probably does but may not be up to date. The records may be stored on someone's laptop or maybe the book(loose leaf binder) but I promise you the public does not have walk-in access to it.
> It was noticed that much damage occurred around the guzzlers and wildlife disturbed by hunters when a guzzlers was found by the general public so they tried to keep the actual locations secret. Chukar hunters that knew the locations of some guzzlers always considered them as private info and seldom would share the locations with other hunters. I still have many locations on my old Garmin GPS, but as Critter mentioned, a lot of these old guzzlers have fallen into disrepair or have been swallowed up by mother nature all together.


If the DWR possesses or possessed this book, it is obtainable through a simple GRAMA request. I have no clue if they are contained in other areas, but if one wants the locations, and if any government agency has those locations, you can get them with the right request.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

A guy with a little time, a computer and google earth can find a lot of them on your own


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> A guy with a little time, a computer and google earth can find a lot of them on your own


I have a bunch marked out in AZ for the area we hunt javelina and a unit on the AZ strip we hunted deer in. I put my mapping program in satellite mode and just started gridding back an forth across the unit marking water catchments as a way point with a faucet symbol. Good thing to do when the wife wants to watch something stupid on TV.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

sheepassassin said:


> A guy with a little time, a computer and google earth can find a lot of them on your own


I've got a few hours logged finding them on google maps and dropping pins.


----------



## targyros42 (May 13, 2019)

Nevada has a book you can purchase apparently top secret in Utah lol thx for the responses!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I have a map from AZ. Its a local company that made unit maps there. They are unbelievable basically takes all junk hunters do not want but has all 3d topo info with updated roads etc. I will take pics and show you guys. I tell you they make money off these. If someone in Utah wanted to make them for utah it would make money. Ive thought about it. Its nice as I dont know about you but I like a folded map to toss out and see the whole area and not just a phone screen. Maybe im old who knows.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Here ya go boys. Its called Flatline Maps. They are sweet. Every water hole and game and fish tanks. Roads, topo etc. Elevation too but small print too see in pic. They are sold by units which is nice as one big map per unit. This is what someone needs to do uo here.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was going to order a map of our javelina hunting area but they don't have it. 

That's alright I already know of 90% of any and all water sources in it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I am kind of old school and like the modern "footwork" it takes to find them. I've only found a half dozen but it's been satisfying. 

Hiking, topo maps and Google Earth are fun that way.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Yes southern az they dont do a ton of maps there. But believe out of the 42 units they do like 36 of them. Its just nice to have. I could be old though lol


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Aznative said:


> Here ya go boys. Its called Flatline Maps. They are sweet. Every water hole and game and fish tanks. Roads, topo etc. Elevation too but small print too see in pic. They are sold by units which is nice as one big map per unit. This is what someone needs to do uo here.


Wow, I love a good paper map as much as the next guy, but at $50 a pop for each hunting unit, I might just start thinking about hiring a guide. If you wanted coverage of all the hunting units in the state...$1500


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Nah down there you usually have 1 elk unit and one deer unit so two maps. Atleast thats how I did it. Pick two units and know them like back of your hand and tag out instead of random draw and have to learn every unit in state. They are worth it if you hunt just a few units.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I will sell you one. How much are you willing to pay?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

targyros42 said:


> Nevada has a book you can purchase apparently top secret in Utah lol thx for the responses!


They recently released an updated version you can get here: http://www.ndow.org/Nevada_Wildlife/Guzzler_Information/


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

gdog said:


> They recently released an updated version you can get here: http://www.ndow.org/Nevada_Wildlife/Guzzler_Information/


You can actually see the NV guzzlers on OnX. I used it to find a guzzler out in the Diamond Mountains in the middle of nowhere. Guzzler was there. But the chukars weren't!


----------

